# Representative in Russia



## Sergei K

Hello,
My name is Sergei and I live in Russia. I'm looking to become a representative of an Australian company in Russia. I have more than 10 years of sales and marketing experience as well as work experience in a large international company and I think I know how to sell products and make money. My native language is Russian and I can speak English fluently. If you have any questions please contact me via email: archgrass [at] gmail [dot] com.
Best Regards,
Sergei


----------



## acd-inc

*representative*

Yes, we are ready do discuss you role. Write to [email protected].


----------



## Brisvegas

Hi Sergei,

If you are interested in sourcing for fund investments, please write to me glunbizz at my gmail. (the administrator does not allow me to put the email address here) 

Thank you,
Graham


----------

